# craft stores. Las Vegas



## bamster (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi, i am going to Las Vegas next month (never gambled in my life don't know how lol) going with a friend to take in some shows etc. something else to tick of my bucket list anyhow was wondering if any members are from there that can tell me if there is any LYS close by the strip. ty in advance bamster


----------



## Catmom2 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think they have a Micheal's. They did when I was there a few years ago.


----------



## karen7 (Mar 6, 2011)

Whenever I have been to Vegas, I don't have time for anything but gambling....LOL. If I were you I think I 
might try googling craft stores in Vegas. But, then 
of course, there is nothing better than getting advice
from the locals. Also, there might be so areas you
would want to stay away from. Good luck in Vegas!


----------



## bamster (Mar 11, 2011)

ty ladies the only reason i want to go to a craft shop is because where i live is isolated and no top name craft shops here , have to fly or travel over a mostly gravel road for 10 hours or so. bam


----------



## helenlv (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi bamster, I've been here in LV (from NY) for 33 years and watched it grow. Outside the strip we are now a regular city with lots of Michael's, Joanne's, Walmarts and more. My suggestion ....ask at the hotel bell desk. They are really very helpful! Have a great vacation but don't spend too much time knitting.


----------



## clgray (Nov 22, 2011)

my trip to Vegas was spent shopping lol great outlets ask the conceirge where to find knitting stores try to avoid cabs expensive take the duece you can ride cheap all day on it


----------



## Cptldy (Feb 20, 2012)

There are two LYS here, 

'Wooley Wonders' is nice and cozy and everyone is nice. Very diverse and fiber friendly. (tropicana and pecos cross streets) There is even a back section for weaving and spinning. They have numerous fiber-ins, where you can knit, crochet, spin, weave or just chat.

Then there is 'Gail Knits', I had a horrible experience, the owner instead of ringing me up grabbed my yarn and went to chat with a friend, finally noticed me getting her attention that I wanted to buy that. Rang me up. Saw my spindle sticking out of my purse and made very rude comments about spinning fiber. The owner is prejudiced to Knit, and only allows that craft in her store. (Sahara and decatur Cross streets) 

I have not been back to Gail Knits


----------



## kjacobsonlv (Jul 30, 2011)

I also live in Las Vegas and do not like Gail's Knit Shop. I had a bad experience there and only buy online or in yarn shops when in other cities.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

helenlv said:


> Hi bamster, I've been here in LV (from NY) for 33 years and watched it grow. Outside the strip we are now a regular city with lots of Michael's, Joanne's, Walmarts and more. My suggestion ....ask at the hotel bell desk. They are really very helpful! Have a great vacation but don't spend too much time knitting.


I grew up in Vegas. My parents moved there from New York In the early 60's. It has always been a regular city away from the strip and downtown. Was back there 4 yrs ago. Could not believe how much it's grown!


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

bamster said:


> Hi, i am going to Las Vegas next month (never gambled in my life don't know how lol) going with a friend to take in some shows etc. something else to tick of my bucket list anyhow was wondering if any members are from there that can tell me if there is any LYS close by the strip. ty in advance bamster


Hobby Lobby will be opening a store in Las Vegas in April. Here is the address: Las Vegas, NV : 4955 S. Fort Apache Road : Planned opening day is 04/13/2012.


----------



## Cptldy (Feb 20, 2012)

There is a hobby lobby on the south side of the town. It is at stephanie and sunset.

I forgot about that one. They only have one aisle of yarn though.


----------



## azmom101 (Mar 23, 2011)

You might be able to get a free city map at the hotel, or ask for the white pages directory - in the front are city maps with an index. Check if there are any charity shops nearby - they get donations from estates. I bought over 20 full skeins of my very favorite yarn for 99 cents each, couldn't fit any more into my suitcase. Almost as much fun a gambling.
Also, ask at the concierge desk about discounted tickets for the shows - they are available.


----------



## bamster (Mar 11, 2011)

thank you everyone i will check some places out


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Cptldy said:


> There is a hobby lobby on the south side of the town. It is at stephanie and sunset.
> 
> I forgot about that one. They only have one aisle of yarn though.


I was at that Hobby Lobby earlier this week. The yarn area had two aisles.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I have had great experiences at Gail Knits, every time I've gone. (She isn't in the strip tho, you have to have a car...) My dad used to live in Vegas, and every time I was out to see him I would make the trip to Gails. She's a very nice lady who lets anyone sit around knitting in her shop, and she keeps a pot of coffee going for her visitors. She's been in business for a LONG time, much longer than the track record of most LYS's. If she wasn't a great person, I doubt her shop would still be there and doing well. Maybe you just caught her at a busy time and are sensitive about your spinning. Don't we all have our fiber predjudices?


----------



## Cptldy (Feb 20, 2012)

I was nearly letting my personal experience be known, I am not exactly the sensitive type, but telling me what a horrid person I am for bringing that thing in her shop. Btw that was't paraphrasing, she actually said that.

That was my first and last time at that lys.

if she is a nice person, then to me she never let it be known.

I hear from locals knitters that she is mean, and that she is nice.

I was treated so rudely that I will never be back, and have no inclination to give her a second chance.

If others are treated better then I was, then I am glad, maybe her attitude has improved towards her customers. 

I have no wish for anyone to be treated with such hostility. So I am hoping that her attitude has improved. As it has almost been a year since my first and last visit, the odds are there that she has moderated her behavior. However, she has burned her first impression with me.

I love all fiber, so no, I don't have any fiber prejudices. My only hate is not enough hours in the day.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

I have been to Gail's yarn store several times over the years. Not once have I felt welcome and the last time I left over three hundred dollars of yarn sitting on the counter because no one could be bothered to ring up the sale.


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

mojave said:


> I have been to Gail's yarn store several times over the years. Not once have I felt welcome and the last time I left over three hundred dollars of yarn sitting on the counter because no one could be bothered to ring up the sale.


I too have been to Gail's and had the same thing happen to me, she acted like I was bothering her. I asked about classes and she acted like she really did not want me to be there right now yet alone take one of her classes. Never been back !! She makes you feel like she is waisting her time waiting on you. Her loss


----------



## Belica (May 14, 2011)

I make three trips to Las Vegas a year, for a total of 6 weeks. I've been corresponding with Gail by email about bringing in my 3 granddaughters for a lesson and the knitting circle. We've never met, but she has been quite accommodating.


----------



## Belica (May 14, 2011)

I had my virst visit to LYS Gail Knits, Las Vegas NV, in June. Gail and I exchanged email several times because I wanted to bring granddaughters in for a lesson and the group knitting sessions. She was extremely accomodating, even though her lessons are geared to adults. The lady who taught the lesson was superb, and my oldest is smitten! I was hoping the group atmosphere would be an inspiration and it certainly was. The shop had lots and lots of completed garments displayed with the type of yarn used and Jessica was able to pick out the patterns I have made. She loved handling all of the yarns and chatting with Gail about them. Gail and the other ladies liked fussing over an 11 year old and getting her "hooked."


----------



## vhalgrimson (Jul 11, 2012)

I too was in Las Vegas in June and found the Wooly Wonders, and Gail Knits shops in the phone book, didn't get to them though, (boooo) would love to see next year.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

bamster said:


> Hi, i am going to Las Vegas next month (never gambled in my life don't know how lol) going with a friend to take in some shows etc. something else to tick of my bucket list anyhow was wondering if any members are from there that can tell me if there is any LYS close by the strip. ty in advance bamster


When you say craft stores, I don't know if you or you know someone who scrapbooks, makes cards, etc., there's a Viva Las Vegas Stamp store on E. Sahara.

I would google craft stores in Las Vegas. I used to live there.


----------

